
Computer Vision Based Tracking Approaches - rubytwo
https://medium.com/teleidoscope/computer-vision-based-tracking-approaches-88d49819c9e6
======
adambrowne666
Pretty interesting. I've joined Hacker News because of this article, and it's
been a great entry point into all sorts of good stuff.

~~~
LaserJesus
Interesting read on some of the ethos behind HN's goals
[http://www.paulgraham.com/hackernews.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/hackernews.html)

------
thomasmaxneal
This looks pretty sweet

------
brightside44
This looks great!

